# My Hays-design Ring Finger Hunter



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So even though I'm a dyed in the wool PFS hater I'm still sort of bi-curious about the very small shooters. I have a Luck Rings on the mail boat from Hawaii but in the meantime I downloaded the template for Bill Hays' "Ring Finger Hunter" which is made to the same demensions as the RL (2 5/8" wide x 3 3/8" tall).
The difference between this and a PFS is that you hold it like a normal, albeit very small, slingshot. The tops of the forks stick up about a half-inch over the top of my hand so I can still hold it sideways and aim like I always do.
I gotta tell you, I'm pretty much in love with it! It took no more adjustment than any other slingshot. I'm already pretty accurate with it. I have a set of single 1842s on it at 5.5" effective length and they will put a 7/16" steel ball through one side of a steel can at 10m and shoot from 25yds without difficulty. The crazy thing is that it's so stable in the hand that I could put some heavy bands on it and shoot any kind of ammo I want. How much slingshot do you really need?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's made out of HDPE and wrapped in electrical tape. Slingshot of the month, here I come!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man your hands are HUGE!!!

Nice job
LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Man your hands are HUGE!!!
> 
> Nice job
> LGD


That's Andre the Giant holding a SEAL Hunter


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

You'll be safe shooting in a lighting storm.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, MJ!!! I always say that a slingshot does not have to be big to be powerful. The way one holds little slingshots produces very little torque on the hand, so most folks can even handle heavy bands on it if that is what one wants. Personally, I am a big fan of small slingshots. While the pfs design is interesting, most folks find it much easier to shoot a small slingshot with a reasonable gap between the forks ... that gap makes it a very different animal from a pfs. Great to hear you are having success with that one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice build , does this mean you will now move on to plywood and laminates ? or god forbid- G-10 ! ! !







 i like the lil ones also, point at a bird and the birdie is like " what the helll is he doing showing me a fist ? " ............BAMM !


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I love the small ones that shoot like full sized shooters. My favorites are all pretty tiny


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

M_J said:


> Oh yeah, it's made out of HDPE and wrapped in electrical tape. Slingshot of the month, here I come!


LOL !!!! nice job mj hahaha


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

M_J said:


> Oh yeah, it's made out of HDPE and wrapped in electrical tape. Slingshot of the month, here I come!


YES I will vote


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here it is with the Luck Rings for comparison:







The Ring Hunter is much more enjoyable to shoot. It spreads the draw force all through the hand where the LR mostly pulls against the ring finger and is a little painful after a few shots.
A Ring Hunter made out of G10 so it was as thin as the LR would be the bomb!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Postapocalyptic







Misa like it








Gotta try this design. I have stashed somewhere my old jeans I've been wearing for years. 
They would make a grate epoxy laminate. Good way to end a long and successful relationship








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Like yourself, I find HDPE cutting boards excellent for slingshot designs...good design... You might try coating the slingshot with Plasti-Dip (spray or dip) if you want a better grip...The solvent in the coating causes it to bind with the plastic, so there is an excellent bond,,,Clean up first with solvent...


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm fortunate enough to have one of Bill's Ring Hunter G10 prototypes. I'm quite inexperienced in comparison to most of you, but I have found it a revelation.
I don't have to even use 1 of my few grey cells on grip. Simply holding the Ring Hunter locks it into my grip. My remaining brain can be used for aim.
There is of course very little inertia with something so small, so I need to sort out my stance well before shooting - but that too it a boon to me.
Plinking chickpeas indoors using single Bandits rubberbands is almost mindless fun. Using the tapered chinese tubes is great with 9.5mm BBs, and 12mm lead is less effort than I would have believed with looped chinese tubes.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've just sorted out how to post photos. Once aqgain my thanks to Bill (and Bandit).

















love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's awesome, Lloyd! I'm jeleous!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Mj!


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Mj,
I'm envious of your ability.
One really great thing for me with this design - the more relaxed 'looser' I hold it, especially with stronger bands, the more accurate I am.
I found out by accident when I was distracted. Try letting the bands pull it into your hand, instead of actively gripping.
It may be just me, so I'd be interested in your (and anyone else's) opinion.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------

